# Augusta, Georgia "Big Dig" PICTURES



## IloiloKano

The Big Dig of 2011 (and continuing into 2012)

 Results of excavating *virgin territory* around the former Augusta Mill Supply Company

 See the street view via Google Maps using "1219 New Savannah Road, Augusta, GA" in order to see where this dig is currently taking place (on Saturdays and Sundays only). The property is owned by my brother, and he has agreed to allow digging as long as it does not impact with his business and he receives a substantial share of anything recovered.

 Bill Baab (http://www.fohbc.org/2011/05/bill-baab-a-tribute-to-a-man-who-has-done-so-much/) is documenting the results of the dig. 

 I'll be adding more pictures later, but here's a picture I took over Bill Baab's shoulder on Sunday, January 1st, 2012.


----------



## Plumbata

Sounds like this will develop into something very interesting, I hope to see more pictures soon! Thanks for wanting to share this with us.


----------



## IloiloKano

I had a computer crash, and it took me a while to recover. Before it crashes again, I thought I'd upload a few picture of the digging that occurred on Sunday, January 1st, 2012.


----------



## IloiloKano

The man operating the backhoe owns a construction company, so they only have to pay for the fuel. It's a no-brainer he gets a full share.


----------



## IloiloKano

Here's a heartbreak! The River Swamp Chill And Fever Cure - broken. If it was whole, it would have been a $2,000+ bottle.


----------



## IloiloKano

They'll have it professionally repaired and sell it for $100 - $200. During last year's digging, they already found a whole one, and I suspect they'll find two or three more before digging is complete, which could last into 2013 at the current rate.


----------



## IloiloKano

When the hole is large enough, one or two of the diggers will climb down and tease bottles and jugs out of the sides, while the backhoe operator continues to dig deeper. Sometimes they halt the backhoe if they think it necessary in order to keep something of value from getting damaged.


----------



## IloiloKano

Though well over 90% of the bottles and jugs are broken, that still leaves plenty that survived 100+ years in the Augusta city dump.


----------



## IloiloKano

The backhoe operator finesses the shovel to gradually trickle the dirt over the pile, while others watch for anything of interest. I was amazed at his skill in gently dribbling the contents out of the shovel, but I suppose years in construction yielded exceptional skill.


----------



## IloiloKano

More trickling...


----------



## IloiloKano

That gray at the bottom of the hole marks the clay boundary and the point beyond which no more bottles or jugs will be found.


----------



## IloiloKano

The clay boundary averages approximately 12 feet, give or take a foot or two.


----------



## IloiloKano

Manually teasing bottles out of the side while the backhoe operator continues to dig in the same hole.


----------



## IloiloKano

Taking a break for LUNCH!


----------



## IloiloKano

A couple more heartbreaks... TWO separate (and nowhere near complete) Frog Pond Chill And Fever Cure bottles - both broken. Each one would have been worth about $1,000 if unbroken, but unfortunately, these cannot even be repaired, since there simply wasn't enough of either bottle to piece back together.

 They went back into the hole, along with anything else, broken or whole, that wasn't worth at least $20. Early in 2011 (digging started in April) they allowed local bottle collectors to come out and make offers on the low end bottles, but now they just throw them into the hole unless they know someone wants (and will pay for) particular items, like old bromo-seltzer bottles which they have found by the hundreds.


----------



## IloiloKano

Bill Baab recording results for the day's digging. In the upper right against the concrete are broken soda and beer bottles, which they save for a man who buys them for $2 each, repairs them, then sells them for a profit. I was told that he may have more than he wants now, but they keep stacking them up anyway, just in case.


----------



## IloiloKano

Another picture of Bill Baab recording the day's dig results, and the last picture for tonight. I'll try to get more pictures resized and posted in the next day or two.


----------



## edndlm

Shame about The River Swamp & Frog Pond Cures . Your estimate of value on the Frog Pond is way off . It is a $ 250 to $ 350 bottle and shouldn't be that high .


----------



## sandchip

Thanks for taking the time to post those pictures so we can watch as things develop.  Keep us posted!


----------



## IloiloKano

> ORIGINAL:  edndlm
> 
> Shame about The River Swamp & Frog Pond Cures . Your estimate of value on the Frog Pond is way off . It is a $ 250 to $ 350 bottle and shouldn't be that high .


 I thought I remembered being told that value by the people doing the digging, but I could easily be wrong. I'm not a collector. I only spent the one day with those guys, though I visited Bill Baab's home a few days earlier to see his personal collection. I was on vacation to see family, but now I'm back home on the left coast. 

 I originally found this site while searching for information regarding the value of several center script Coca-Cola bottles from the dig, which my brother gave me while I was visiting. Those doing the digging told me they should fetch $25-$30 each, and I plan to list most of them on eBay, but they do not all appear to be equal. I'm a coin collector, not a bottle collector, but I suspect as in coins, condition is key.


----------



## Wheelah23

Cool dig! I'd be there in a flash if I was down in Georgia. I doubt those bottles could be worth that much, and I trust Ed when it comes to cures.


----------



## loris19

Any SC Dispensary bottles yet?


----------



## IloiloKano

> ORIGINAL:  loris19
> 
> Any SC Dispensary bottles yet?


 I wasn't there for the last pick, and my brother sold most of his picks back to the diggers, since he's not a bottle collector either, so I only got bits and pieces about what has already been found. I don't remember any comment about SC Dispensary bottles found though.

 They found one jug that was determined to be "Slave Art", and even though it was broken, I believe my brother said they got $6,000 for it. Another thing they found that brought a significant amount of money was a "Monkey Jug", which I think was sort of like a jug that was filled with water and passed to a crew of workers (slaves?), but I don't remember how much that went for. Another thing found the day I was there was a ceramic spittoon. It was *very* nice looking, and was in good overall condition, but I don't have a clue about it's value, just that I would like to have had it in my house on a shelf as a conversation piece.

 Continuing with the pictures where I left off...


----------



## IloiloKano

Broken glass and pottery all around...


----------



## IloiloKano

Raking the pile for bottles...


----------



## mr.fred

Awesome dig[]----can't beat the price for the use of the backhoe!----Continued luck on your dig and hope you get a few whole ones.  ~Fred.


----------



## IloiloKano

Spotting something in the wall...


----------



## mr.fred

> ORIGINAL:  mr.fred
> 
> Awesome dig[]----can't beat the price for the use of the backhoe!----Continued luck on your dig and hope you get a few whole ones.  ~Fred.         Get a sifter going on that dirt pile[8|]


----------



## IloiloKano

Beginning to dig it out...


----------



## IloiloKano

Patience...


----------



## IloiloKano

Stacker Jug Extraction...


----------



## Plumbata

When bottle diggers die, their heavenly reward would be that dump. 

 Incredible stuff, more pictures please!


----------



## IloiloKano

Reward! One more stacker jug.


----------



## IloiloKano

One Center Script SS Coke (unfortunately, with a fire blistered top) from Augusta, GA of course.


----------



## IloiloKano

It will join the rest of it's less than perfect brethren along the wall.


----------



## JOETHECROW

> I believe my brother said they got $6,000 for it. Another thing they found that brought a significant amount of money was a "Monkey Jug", .................. I wasn't there for the last pick, and my brother sold most of his picks back to the diggers, .......


 
 Steven,...welcome to the forum,...and I'm glad you could share your dig here....Looks like some potential for some really good stuff, having said that, I mean no offense to you, but it leaves me kinda cold, hearing the dig repeatedly referred to in such accounting terms,...and with the emphasis on money.[]


----------



## pjritter

> ORIGINAL:  IloiloKano
> 
> Though well over 90% of the bottles and jugs are broken, that still leaves plenty that survived 100+ years in the Augusta city dump.


 

 Are they broken because of the bucket?


----------



## IloiloKano

So for any offense, but as I stated, neither I nor my brother are bottle collectors, and though I find them enticing, my brother is purely a businessman. As a coin collector, I am not offended when someone tells me about how much money they received for coins they inherited, so I didn't expect to offend anyone by my own manner in describing the one day I spent with folks who are indeed serious bottle collectors.

 I am not a part of the dig. I just dropped by one day (during vacation to see my family) to photograph the operation. However, my brother offered to let me sell much of the items he will receive from his share in the next pick date this coming June, so I came to this web site primarily to gather a bit of an education about items that I may eventually attempt to sell. I just decided to share pictures I had taken when I saw there was a forum that seemed appropriate.

 I hope you aren't too put off to enjoy the pictures, though these will be the last for tonight.



> ORIGINAL:  JOETHECROW
> 
> Â
> 
> 
> 
> I believe my brother said they got $6,000 for it. Another thing they found that brought a significant amount of money was a "Monkey Jug",Â ..................Â I wasn't there for the last pick, and my brother sold most of his picks back to the diggers,Â .......Â
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steven,...welcome to the forum,...and I'm glad you could share your dig here....Looks like some potential for some reallyÂ good stuff, having said that,Â I mean no offense to you, but it leaves me kinda cold, hearing the dig repeatedly referred to in such accounting terms,...and with the emphasis on money.[]
Click to expand...


----------



## surfaceone

Hey Steven,

 Thanks for the dig photos and blow by blow. Does this mean we can expect gaps in future coverage of the Augusta diggings? Were any of those digging guys contributors here at the ole Blue Pages, besides yourself?

 Welcome and thanks.


----------



## IloiloKano

If I lived in the Augusta area, I'd be happy to keep people updated, but I live in Southern California (which I will *never *consider home, by the way). So I doubt there will be an update until the next pick date. I believe Bill Baab wrote an article for a bottle collecting magazine, since I seem to recall him mentioning something about covering the dig through 2011, but not having included something they found a day earlier, which was the last day of 2011, in the article. I'll send him an email and specifically ask him about it, and if I find out the name of the magazine, I'll pass that information along.

 I have also already sent him a link to this post by email and received a short reply back, so maybe he'll contribute something at a later date.

 Somewhere I have the email address for Mike Newman, one of the diggers, and if I can find it I'll send him a note directing him to this site as well.



> ORIGINAL:  surfaceone
> 
> Hey Steven,
> 
> Thanks for the dig photos and blow by blow. Does this mean we can expect gaps in future coverage of the Augusta diggings? Were any of those digging guys contributors here at the ole Blue Pages, besides yourself?
> 
> Welcome and thanks.


----------



## OsiaBoyce

Steven, thanks for the pics. I saw some other last night at our club meeting. Mr Bill Babb put on this months program dealing w/ this dig. 

 Coin collector huh? Thought you were Mikes friend. Now I'm guessing your brother is in the sewing machine busniess[].

 As far as the pricing comment goes, well that's really what we like to hear. We ALL like to know values, no matter how pure we belive we are. I belive it gives an idea as to the quality of the finds. I'm really glad because at our meeting last night we saw pictures of the 'face bank' Bob kicked over, and were told it sold for "an undisclosed amount" and I was wondering.

 Whell as far as digging there it pretty much a private thing. They might let you dig, but ya can't take part in the pick, which they do every couple to 6 months I belive it was. I think it's a 5 man dig.....Bob, Mike, Pat [not me] the backhoe operator and the owner.............is that right? 

 Maybe Mike will fill us in more.


----------



## JOETHECROW

> We ALL like to know values, no matter how pure we belive we are.


 
 Values are _fun_ to know,...and there's nothing wrong with making a few bucks, nor turning a profit. I'm as poor as the next guy, (probably poorer).... I just don't like to hear of things referred to only in those terms...It tends to project a lifelong passion of mine into somewhat cold dollars and cents terms. To each their own.


----------



## pjritter

Values drive us along with the unknown discovery. But if bottles had little value I would still have a killer collection worth $5


----------



## RICKJJ59W

> ORIGINAL:  JOETHECROW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe my brother said they got $6,000 for it. Another thing they found that brought a significant amount of money was a "Monkey Jug", .................. I wasn't there for the last pick, and my brother sold most of his picks back to the diggers, .......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steven,...welcome to the forum,...and I'm glad you could share your dig here....Looks like some potential for some really good stuff, having said that, I mean no offense to you, but it leaves me kinda cold, hearing the dig repeatedly referred to in such accounting terms,...and with the emphasis on money.[]
Click to expand...

 
 Hes a coin collector,that's all he cares about is $$$$$ [8D]


----------



## lexdigger

They might wanna consider a night watchman at this point. I wonder if these guys wanted the location of the dig disclosed before completion?


----------



## IloiloKano

Posting the last of the pictures...


----------



## IloiloKano

This picture gives an idea of just how much work it would be to collect all the bottle regardless of value. Just look at what is lying around his feet. Note: He did collect that blue ink well into the bucket.


----------



## Wheelah23

I feel like digging with such big machines and on such a large scale, you're BOUND to miss a lot of bottles, and therefore a lot of good bottles. I'd prefer to dig that area with hand tools, as I'm sure most sensible diggers would. If you're into this for money though, I suppose the overall profit is more important than thoroughly digging the place.


----------



## IloiloKano

A couple bottles right out of the hole before cleaning off any dirt...


----------



## IloiloKano

Another (lighter) view...


----------



## IloiloKano

The "Bromo-Seltzer Bucket"


----------



## IloiloKano

Some of the broken bottles, pottery and jugs will be repaired if they are valuable enough to warrant the effort. Oops, there I go offending the purists again. Sorry.


----------



## IloiloKano

Though this was broken, I found it to be interesting, small, perhaps 2 inches wide, and ceramic with blue lettering.


----------



## surfaceone

> They found one jug that was determined to be "Slave Art", and even though it was broken, I believe my brother said they got ... for it.


 
 Hey Steven,

 I was just reading about the work of "Dave the Slave," or Dave the Potter. He was from South Carolina, and lived prior to the War of Northern Aggresion. I'd be interested to learn more on this piece, if you hear back from the boys.

 "Horses, mules and hogs-
 all our cows is in the bogs-
 there they shall ever stay
 till the buzzards take them away
 29 March 1836" From Dave, The Verses.

 Thanks again for starting this thread and showing the diggings, even though you're not a digger or collector of old glass. Was there Civil War era stuff in there? Very cool to have Bill Baab as official scorekeeper.[8D]






 "If you collect cures, then the 1884 River Swamp Chill & Fever Cure, with embossed alligator, is probably your heartâ€™s desire, unless one is already in your collection.

 There are two sizes â€“ large and small â€“ of the amber bottle from Augusta, Georgia. Noted cure collector John Wolf, of Dayton, Ohio, said the small size measures 6-3/8 inches tall by 2-1/4 by 4-1/4 inches. The large size measures 7 by 2-5/8 by 3/4 inches, he said.

 The small size is the most common, with an estimated three dozen located in collections around the country. There are fewer than 1-1/2 dozen of the larger bottles known.

 French emigre and pharmacist Louis A. Gardelle developed the concoction, with the patent medicine first advertised in The Augusta Chronicle in 1884. It was said to cure â€œdumb chills, chronic chills and chills and fever...

 There are two varieties: On one, the â€œswampâ€ grasses stand straight up. On the other, the grasses are bending, as if in a strong wind.

 The Frog Pond Chill & Fever Cure and the later tonic also came in amber bottles. It was first advertised in the local newspaper in 1887 and was developed by Augusta druggists F.A. Beall and J.B. Davenport.

 The small size occasionally shows up in auctions and sells for more than $2,500. The last large size was sold in one of Jim Hagenbuchâ€™s Glass Works Auctions and brought $15,000. It was in super mint condition with a heavy strike." From FOHBC.

 I'm all confused, how did this dig get started? Is this your brother's business? Was he / they aware the dump was there before bringing in the backhoe?

 I'm busy armchair digging here, so pardon the questions. It sounds like this has been a long running dig. Did the backhoe do a big "starter" hole and the hand diggers took over? I'm a non-mechanized digger, but have enjoyed the work of various mechanical digz in the lovely piles and holes they leave in their wakes. I'm always amazed at what survives being wrenched from the ground by a big steel toothed bucket and then dropped in a pile to the side.

 I always wonder what is lost to those teeth and the rapid dig / dump / dig cycle.

 I looked around to see if I could find something online about Mr. Baab's take on this dig, but no luck, so far. If you could point us to an article or publication, that would be wonderful.


----------



## IloiloKano

I *really *liked this ceramic pipe!


----------



## IloiloKano

This was the last picture I took before going home, but the diggers continued working until near sunset. The hole had to be filled before they left.


----------



## loris19

Super Cool!  Keep the pics coming.


----------



## IloiloKano

> ORIGINAL:  Wheelah23
> 
> If you're into this for money though, I suppose the overall profit is more important than thoroughly digging the place.


 Or if you run a business, that makes a living for you, your family, *and several dozen other families*, that would be severely disrupted by people digging random holes, (practically forever), then maybe you feel you are being generous enough by simply allowing *the first dig of ANY of the properties that sit over the old Augusta dump in four decades*. And maybe if you are a bottle collector that realizes everyone does *not *share your passion, like the current group of serious collectors doing the digging, then maybe you simply say "Thank you for the opportunity, Mr. Branum" and then get on with taking and making the most of whatever opportunity you are given.

 Sheesh!


----------



## IloiloKano

> ORIGINAL:  lexdigger
> 
> They might wanna consider a night watchman at this point. I wonder if these guys wanted the location of the dig disclosed before completion?


 There is a security fence along with rather frequent traffic nearby, and the holes are always filled in before they leave. Most people don't wish to travel to an industrial area near a major city late at night in order to jump a fence and dig holes in the dark.


----------



## IloiloKano

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ORIGINAL:  JOETHECROW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe my brother said they got $6,000 for it. Another thing they found that brought a significant amount of money was a "Monkey Jug",Â ..................Â I wasn't there for the last pick, and my brother sold most of his picks back to the diggers,Â .......Â
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steven,...welcome to the forum,...and I'm glad you could share your dig here....Looks like some potential for some reallyÂ good stuff, having said that,Â I mean no offense to you, but it leaves me kinda cold, hearing the dig repeatedly referred to in such accounting terms,...and with the emphasis on money.[]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hes a coin collector,that's all he cares about is $$$$$ [8D]
Click to expand...

 Yea, you are morally superior. Sigh.


----------



## AntiqueMeds

> Swamp Chill & Fever Cure


 
 love that one whole or broken


----------



## bottlekid76

Wow, lotsa bottles in there! Too bad about the River Swamp but finding one is great! Makes ya wonder if there was possibly more in there...

 Was the mini jug from Augusta the only one you guys found?

 ~Tim


----------



## Wheelah23

> ORIGINAL:  IloiloKano
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ORIGINAL:  JOETHECROW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe my brother said they got $6,000 for it. Another thing they found that brought a significant amount of money was a "Monkey Jug",Â ..................Â I wasn't there for the last pick, and my brother sold most of his picks back to the diggers,Â .......Â
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steven,...welcome to the forum,...and I'm glad you could share your dig here....Looks like some potential for some reallyÂ good stuff, having said that,Â I mean no offense to you, but it leaves me kinda cold, hearing the dig repeatedly referred to in such accounting terms,...and with the emphasis on money.[]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hes a coin collector,that's all he cares about is $$$$$ [8D]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea, you are morally superior. Sigh.
Click to expand...

 
 Someone here is, and it ain't Rick. Rick was making a joke. Coins are money... I thought it was funny.

 I don't wanna disrupt this post any more than I have to. Keep posting, I'm enjoying the pictures, though not the tone this discussion is taking. Anyway, I think it's safe to say most of us diggers are just jealous. People would do much more than jump fences in the dark to get at a dig like that.


----------



## epackage

Seeing that "swamp med" being broken would make me a bit squimish about using a backhoe, that could be the reason that bottle came out in pieces.... I guess the need to move alot of dirt quickly plays into it since it's the site of an operating business, but at what cost to those looking to get these bottles out and make money off of them?   A real Catch-22 situation indeed[:-]


----------



## div2roty

> I was just reading about the work of "Dave the Slave," or Dave the Potter. He was from South Carolina, and lived prior to the War of Northern Aggresion. I'd be interested to learn more on this piece, if you hear back from the boys.


 
 Hey Surface, do you think Dave the Slave referred to it as the war of nothern aggression?  []


----------



## IloiloKano

> ORIGINAL:  bottlekid76
> 
> Wow, lotsa bottles in there! Too bad about the River Swamp but finding one is great! Makes ya wonder if there was possibly more in there...
> 
> Was the mini jug from Augusta the only one you guys found?
> 
> ~Tim


 I am not an official party to the dig. My brother has a refurbishment company on the property, and a couple years ago after a severe storm blew over trees on the property and the roots were loaded with bottles, the diggers offered to pay him for an opportunity to dig. My brother originally refused, as it does cause a bit of a disruption to his business, but he relented after striking a deal for a share of the take, which he then offers back to the diggers if they wish to buy. I was there on vacation, and I spent a day with the diggers taking pictures, and I also found their company to be enjoyable. Since I have sold various items through ebay over the years, and since I have a good online reputation for coins, rare books and prints, as well as the odd collectible here and there, my brother suggested that I might sell his bottles from the next pick, which is scheduled for June. When he sold most of his bottles to the diggers from his last pick this past December, in many cases they couldn't offer even half market value, since they would have to sell them over time themselves. So my brother suggested that I could keep whatever I net after he gets half the sale price, which I figure should average better than a third of the sale price after my expenses, such as shipping costs cross-country from Augusta, Georgia to Southern California.

 So I can't say whether another such mini jug has been or will be found, but I estimate less than a third of the property available for excavating has been dug, so chances are very good another will be found, as well as possibly 2 or 3 whole River Swamp Chill And Fever Cure bottles. And I saw two unbroken Frog Ponds already on the pick tables while I was there.

 I am leaning towards listing items available on this web site in June prior to posting anything on ebay. That is, I see no reason to not allow "first dibs" here, in exchange for estimation of Buy-It-Now prices that should placed on any bottles that no one here wants. That's my thinking right now anyway. I still have a lot to learn about this category of collectibles.

 A couple days ago I informed my brother the 23 SS Coke bottles arrived, and during the conversation he said he would ship the rest of his unsold bottles from the December pick as he has time. Translation: He has a business to run, but eventually he'll get around to it.

 Anyone interested in Straight Sided Center Script Coca-Cola bottles from Augusta, Georgia? They're sitting in a bucket of diluted muriatic acid right now. I have no more "Dig" pictures to post, but I can take pictures of the bottles I have if someone would direct me to the appropriate forum for such.


----------



## surfaceone

Hey Matt,

 Probably not so much. I don't know for sure that he survived the war.

 "Dave belongs to Mr. Miles
 Wher the oven bakes & the pot biles
 31 July 1840"

 "The forth of July is surely come
 to blow the fife = and beat the drum.
 4 July 1859"

 "I â€“ made this jar all of cross
 If you donâ€™t repent, you will be lost
 3 May 1862" From.







 "Dave they say, lay on the railroad tracks when he learned he was to be sold and relocated to a plantation to the west. The train severed his leg, making him less valuable to the buyer who then refused him. Dave, now one legged, continued his work as a potter, working with am able bodied companion, named â€˜Baddlerâ€: the latter works, which can be seen at the Charleston Museum, were signed â€œDave and Bladdlerâ€. The great potter stayed and worked in South Carolina all the days of his life. He continued to produce pots â€“ large, great pots, inscribed with short phrases of poetic wisdom, and bravely inscribed in his hand and signed with his name, a testament to an undaunted spirit." From.


----------



## JOETHECROW

> ORIGINAL: IloiloKano
> 
> So for any offense, but as I stated, neither I nor my brother are bottle collectors, and though I find them enticing, my brother is purely a businessman. As a coin collector, I am not offended when someone tells me about how much money they received for coins they inherited, so I didn't expect to offend anyone by my own manner in describing the one day I spent with folks who are indeed serious bottle collectors.
> 
> I am not a part of the dig. I just dropped by one day (during vacation to see my family) to photograph the operation. However, my brother offered to let me sell much of the items he will receive from his share in the next pick date this coming June, so I came to this web site primarily to gather a bit of an education about items that I may eventually attempt to sell. I just decided to share pictures I had taken when I saw there was a forum that seemed appropriate.
> 
> I hope you aren't too put off to enjoy the pictures, though these will be the last for tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ORIGINAL: JOETHECROW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe my brother said they got $6,000 for it. Another thing they found that brought a significant amount of money was a "Monkey Jug", .................. I wasn't there for the last pick, and my brother sold most of his picks back to the diggers, .......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steven,...welcome to the forum,...and I'm glad you could share your dig here....Looks like some potential for some really good stuff, having said that, I mean no offense to you, but it leaves me kinda cold, hearing the dig repeatedly referred to in such accounting terms,...and with the emphasis on money.[]
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

 
 Steven...Wasn't trying to beat up on you...just found it a little disconcerting...As the post continues, I'm starting to get the bigger picture...Glad your finding cool bottles, and nice of you to consider letting forum members have a shot at them too. 

 Surf,...That looks like a "must have" book for me,...Super interesting stuff, I've seen references to Dave the potter once in a while over the years, but never got around to checking him out. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## div2roty

Surface, lots of cool Dave the Slave info and material out there, thanks for sharing.  I've always found southern pottery to be great looking and had previously read a little about Dave.  Hopefully a few others have learned something from your links here.


----------



## KBbottles

Love the stratigraphy in some of the pictures!  Its amazinf how beautiful trash of the past can be!  Thank you very much for sharing.  With such a huge site like that, the possibilities are endless!  Good luck to the team!!!  

 P.S. There ARE people out there that drive hours to hop fences and dig in the dark even in crazy places like this but with a site like that filled in every day, i wouldnt be that stupid to attempt it, but it wouldnt surprise me if someone did


----------



## div2roty

> I have no more "Dig" pictures to post, but I can take pictures of the bottles I have if someone would direct me to the appropriate forum for such.


 
 Drop it in the Buy and Sell part if you have prices in mind, or if you are looking for some info, you could try the What it is After 1900 section.  You could also throw them on the digging section.


----------



## surfaceone

> Anyone interested in Straight Sided Center Script Coca-Cola bottles from Augusta, Georgia? They're sitting in a bucket of diluted muriatic acid right now. I have no more "Dig" pictures to post, but I can take pictures of the bottles I have if someone would direct me to the appropriate forum for such.


 
 Hey Steven,

 The Soda Section, down a few floors from this one, would be the best place on sodas.

 I see that I posted an earlier buncha digger questions while you were posting some photos. You have favored us with some great photos, so far.

 The depth of that dump and the visible quantity of stuff, is a digger's wonderland from my perspective. I'm about to ask for any outtake pictures, too.

 The digger's seem a convivial bunch. How'd your brother hook up with them? Did Mr. Baab find y'all?


----------



## surfaceone

> I am leaning towards listing items available on this web site in June prior to posting anything on ebay. That is, I see no reason to not allow "first dibs" here, in exchange for estimation of Buy-It-Now prices that should placed on any bottles that no one here wants. That's my thinking right now anyway. I still have a lot to learn about this category of collectibles.


 
 Hey Steven,

 You're an up front guy, sir. More power to you. I'll say again, how much I appreciate you sharing all the photos and commentary with us. I'll throw this crazy notion in gratis. If there is another series of digs. you might consider raffling off a digging spot, or two, with perhaps a small stipend to benefit these Blue Pages...


----------



## IloiloKano

> ORIGINAL:  KBbottles
> 
> Love the stratigraphy in some of the pictures!  Its amazing how beautiful trash of the past can be!  Thank you very much for sharing.  With such a huge site like that, the possibilities are endless!  Good luck to the team!!!
> 
> P.S. There ARE people out there that drive hours to hop fences and dig in the dark even in crazy places like this but with a site like that filled in every day, i wouldnt be that stupid to attempt it, but it wouldnt surprise me if someone did


 I sent off an email to Bill Baab asking him to refresh my memory about the magazine in which will be published his documentation of the "Big Dig" up through the end of 2011. When he responds, I'll pass the information along for everyone here. I'll also look through my photographs for any that I didn't post and consider adding them tomorrow or the next day, but I think what I've already posted is pretty much representative of all the pictures I took.

 One thing I found interesting is the "burnt trash" aroma that permeated the air around the dig 100 years later. You can see evidence of multiple dump fires over the years in the strata.

 As I stated, I am primarily a coin collector, but I am trying to learn bottle collecting. 
 Here is a link to the PCGS Registry Set for my *narrowly focused* coin collection.
*IloiloKano's US-PI One Centavo Circulation Strikes*


----------



## glass man

OH how I wish I was part of this!!
 BILL BAAB ,along with other GA. collectors have helped me over the years with helping me know about GA. bottles I had no knowledge of.Bill has always been very kind to me and telling me about any questions I have had.

 Man if there is a CEDARTOWN HUTCH in there I would love to have it...trouble is no money...I would just love to have the culls and some of the better broke ones!
 If a med. from Quitman GA. "INDIAN FIG SYRUP" pops up it is rare and I sold one to TOM HICKS in the 70s for 100 bucks...may be more common now.

 WHAT A DREAM DIG!!!THANK YOU SO VERY MUCH FOR POSTING!!

 DANG WISH I WAS THERE!!

 Does it go as far back as pontil age?Didn't read all this so that may have already been covered...JAMIE


----------



## glass man

> ORIGINAL:  IloiloKano
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ORIGINAL:  bottlekid76
> 
> Wow, lotsa bottles in there! Too bad about the River Swamp but finding one is great! Makes ya wonder if there was possibly more in there...
> 
> Was the mini jug from Augusta the only one you guys found?
> 
> ~Tim
> 
> 
> 
> I am not an official party to the dig. My brother has a refurbishment company on the property, and a couple years ago after a severe storm blew over trees on the property and the roots were loaded with bottles, the diggers offered to pay him for an opportunity to dig. My brother originally refused, as it does cause a bit of a disruption to his business, but he relented after striking a deal for a share of the take, which he then offers back to the diggers if they wish to buy. I was there on vacation, and I spent a day with the diggers taking pictures, and I also found their company to be enjoyable. Since I have sold various items through ebay over the years, and since I have a good online reputation for coins, rare books and prints, as well as the odd collectible here and there, my brother suggested that I might sell his bottles from the next pick, which is scheduled for June. When he sold most of his bottles to the diggers from his last pick this past December, in many cases they couldn't offer even half market value, since they would have to sell them over time themselves. So my brother suggested that I could keep whatever I net after he gets half the sale price, which I figure should average better than a third of the sale price after my expenses, such as shipping costs cross-country from Augusta, Georgia to Southern California.
> 
> So I can't say whether another such mini jug has been or will be found, but I estimate less than a third of the property available for excavating has been dug, so chances are very good another will be found, as well as possibly 2 or 3 whole River Swamp Chill And Fever Cure bottles. And I saw two unbroken Frog Ponds already on the pick tables while I was there.
> 
> I am leaning towards listing items available on this web site in June prior to posting anything on ebay. That is, I see no reason to not allow "first dibs" here, in exchange for estimation of Buy-It-Now prices that should placed on any bottles that no one here wants. That's my thinking right now anyway. I still have a lot to learn about this category of collectibles.
> 
> A couple days ago I informed my brother the 23 SS Coke bottles arrived, and during the conversation he said he would ship the rest of his unsold bottles from the December pick as he has time. Translation: He has a business to run, but eventually he'll get around to it.
> 
> Anyone interested in Straight Sided Center Script Coca-Cola bottles from Augusta, Georgia? They're sitting in a bucket of diluted muriatic acid right now. I have no more "Dig" pictures to post, but I can take pictures of the bottles I have if someone would direct me to the appropriate forum for such.
Click to expand...

   What average price are you asking for an Auguata ss?Please remember the Cedartown GA. hutch if one is found...THANK YOU!!JAMIE


----------



## edndlm

I'm glad that the site is being dug and many whole bottles will eventually wind up in collections , one way or another . I wonder how many of the 90% damaged bottles were whole before being ripped apart by the backhoe . Hopefully very few . As far as value for the Small Size River Swamps , I think a range of $1,800 to $2,500 would be appropriate depending on the embossing , crudity & color . The Large Size River Swamp from GWA has a very nice home next to 2 smaller ones !


----------



## David Fertig

FIRST - please continue to post pics and info as they are available!!!  Thank you!




> ORIGINAL:  IloiloKano
> There is a security fence along with rather frequent traffic nearby, and the holes are always filled in before they leave. Most people don't wish to travel to an industrial area near a major city late at night in order to jump a fence and dig holes in the dark.


 
 Ummm.  Some of us are diggers.  Some of us are FeeBay collectors and some go to shows.  Some do two and some actually do all three - and probably some other ways to acquire items for their collection that are best left unsaid.  As to the diggers - real hard-core diggers have usually gotten past a fence or two and worked by headlamp.  Some have been run off more then one property (sometimes the same property more then once) and some have been cited for tresspass.  




> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> Seeing that "swamp med" being broken would make me a bit squimish about using a backhoe, that could be the reason that bottle came out in pieces.... I guess the need to move alot of dirt quickly plays into it since it's the site of an operating business, but at what cost to those looking to get these bottles out and make money off of them?   A real Catch-22 situation indeed[:-]


 

 Looks like an old break to me.  I've broken my share with a probe or rake!




> ORIGINAL:  IloiloKano
> When he sold most of his bottles to the diggers from his last pick this past December, in many cases they couldn't offer even half market value, since they would have to sell them over time themselves.


 

 Yeah.  Diggers are poor.  FeeBay collectors have $ and armchair time.  Personally I collect local bottles.  I will pay a very GOOD price for bottles that I don't have, but I want to know that if I ever need to liquidate (for whatever reason), I can get most of my money back fairly quick.    

 And as to anyone who thinks it ought to be dug this way or that way - IT AIN'T THIER PROPERTY and IT AIN'T THIER DIG!  Of course I would love to have a dump like this where I could open up a trench on one end and work it by hand - for the next ten years, but sometimes that is not practical.  I've dug more then one privy with a 'hoe or excavator.  It was that, or never dig it.  I'll take my chances if it's the only shot I've got.  And for those of you - yes - I'm gonna say it - shame on you for critiquing anyones dig methods!  What are you?  Some kind of archi?  Should they have their little tooth brushes and dental picks out?  Just be glad they have the opportunity to dig.

 And to the value/non-value posts.  Just be glad these are coming out of the ground and that you might be able to get a chance to add to your collection and that this dig is shared with us.  If you say you don't care about values - how would you feel if a dump was opened and hundreds of once rare bottles came out?   Think of Jim and his Lewistown bottles.  What if 500 of them came out?  What if 500 of those swamp cures came out?  Think it can't happen?  It can.  I've got probably two dozen milks that used to be a one known bottle.  If you really don't care about the value - how would you feel deep down in side when your prized "Widdow Berry's Brewery and Cat House" bottle is now as common as dirt?  

 Alright - enough of a rant by me.  Pardon the mispellings - I've got to get to work.  Thanks for taking the time to post the pics and info that you have and I look forward to more when you get the time.

 Here's a privy I dug last year:


----------



## IloiloKano

> ORIGINAL:  glass man
> What average price are you asking for an Auguata ss?Please remember the Cedartown GA. hutch if one is found...THANK YOU!!JAMIE


 The only price reference I have was from asking the diggers what they should fetch. I was told $25 to $30 each; however, I saw after cleaning them up a bit that a few had chips missing, two had what appear to be slight blistering from a dump fire, and degree of mineralization varies from light to heavy. Also, I've also noted that most say "This bottle to be returned", while a handful stated "Not to be sold", and one had no statement. There are significant color variations as well; most are greenish, while the "Not to be sold" bottles are nearly clear, except for one, which is a pretty blue. I am keeping four myself; one each of each type and the blue one. I also sold three of them to co-workers (for $20 each, since they are my friends), and I gave a chipped one to my neighbor. I also gave my co-workers their choice.

 So subtracting the ones I am keeping and the one sold or given away, I have about 15 bottles left that I plan to sell. I think for about half of them, I'll ask $25 each, with heavier mineralized bottles reduced to $20, and maybe $10 each for the two fire blistered ones.


----------



## surfaceone

Hey Steven,

 Here are some values on Augusta Coca-Cola bottles:

 "Augusta GA Coca-Cola Bottle Values 
 SS aqua center script ring neck $30-$40 
 > 
 SS aqua center script $30-$40 
 > 
 SS aqua shoulder script "Min. Cont's 6 1/2 Ozs" $30-$40 
 > 
 SS aqua base script $30-$40 
 > 
 SS Soda Water AUGUSTA COCA-COLA BOTTLING CO $30-$40 
 > 
 SS amethyst "SODA WATER" $50-$60 
 > 
 Contour 1915 $10-$20 
 > 
 Contour 1923 $5-$10 .." From.

 I should sday that I'm not tuned into the whole "value" equation, but wanted to list some froma source that could be researched. I have no ideas if those values are current in today's "market."

 On the "Not to be Sold" language:

 "This Bottle Not to Be Sold or Taken (?????)
 This Bottle Must be Returned (?????)

 On many pre-1900 bottles you will find these words embossed on several
 differnt bottles mainly (soda and beer).  What is the true meaning to
 this strange message? The bottle was indeed sold at the time of purchase
 for the contents it contained, so how can this contradictory statement
 make sense?  Well, the true purpose of this embossing was to discorage
 people from taking the bottles and not returning them or even worst
 selling the bottles to other bottlers in the local area.  Bottles in the
 West and Mid-West had few glass houses and needed to import bottles from
 east coast glass factories, this in-turn took day's and even weeks in
 many cases for the shipment of these glass gems to arrive, this led to
 the dimisize of many small time manufactor's and stores.  Many times the
 bottles were embossed in such a way that it was easily recognizable that
 it belonged to a certain company.  Some bottles are even marked Stolen
 From: ..., without the glass bottle their product was worthless, since
 sales would not be possible.  So next time you see a bottle marked with
 the word's (Stolen, Not to be Sold, Return) you can think of the
 intersting history associated with those bottles!"  From.

 When your bottles come out of their acid bath, you may be able to discern additional information, and/or markings as to the manufacturer...


----------



## IloiloKano

I also have one like this DIXIE, and though people suggested it was from Dixie Glass Works in Tallapoosa, GA, I'm wondering how people know it isn't from Dixie Coca-Cola Bottling Company in Augusta, GA.


----------



## IloiloKano

I received a reply from Bill Baab regarding the magazine in which the dig will be documented.

 He also provided more information on the pot that was originally estimated to be worth in the range of $6,000 to $8,000.

 I believe people here will find this of interest, so I am quoting from his email below.



> *From Bill Baab*
> 
> The magazine is Bottles and Extras, publicatiuon of the Federation of Historical Bottle Collectors. The Big Dig of 2011 is in two parts. The first will run in the March-April issue, the conclusion in the May-June issue.
> 
> The pot found a foot below the surface was manufactured by the Rev. John Landrum, who died in the late 1840s. It is in near perfect shape. I really don't know what it will bring. We are going to advertise for sealed bids from a number of collectors.
> 
> What's this early 19th century stuff doing in a late 19th century dump? Conjecture is the previous owners held onto them until the 1880s-90s or even longer before discarding them for one reason or another.


----------



## surfaceone

> ORIGINAL:  IloiloKano
> 
> I also have one like this DIXIE, and though people suggested it was from Dixie Glass Works in Tallapoosa, GA, I'm wondering how people know it isn't from Dixie Coca-Cola Bottling Company in Augusta, GA.


 
 Hey Steven,

 Since I was the one doing the suggesting in that earlier thread, let me direct you to This Site, which has this listing for DIXIE Glass Co:

 "DIXIE.................Dixie Glass Company, Tallapoosa, GA (1898-c.1906)" 

 Maker's marks are generally, not always, on the base of the bottle. Sometimes they are on the heel, or reverse side. The glass makers get second billing, as it was the bottlers, Like Dixie Coca-Cola Co. who were specifying and ordering the glass bottles.


----------



## surfaceone

> The pot found a foot below the surface was manufactured by the Rev. John Landrum, who died in the late 1840s. It is in near perfect shape. I really don't know what it will bring. We are going to advertise for sealed bids from a number of collectors.


 
 Hello Steven,

 Thanks for keeping us updated. Here's a bit about The Reverend Landrum's work.

 Looks like he might have known Dave...

 "Dave was born into slavery in about 1801. Records show that he was "country born," which means that he began life not in Africa but in this country. His first known owner was Harvey Drake, a young man of Edgefield District, South Carolina. Harvey was in business with his uncle, Dr. Abner Landrum, who had opened a pottery factory just a mile outside the town of Edgefield. Dr. Landrum created a village, which he called Pottersville, around the enterprise. 

 Dave was put to work in the factory while he was still in his teens and taught how to turn stoneware vessels â€”jugs, pitchers, churns, storage jarsâ€”all in great demand on plantations across South Carolina. Though Pottersville has since disappeared, the spot where Dave fired his pots is still visible at the site." From.


----------



## lexdigger

I have personally infiltrated fences and spent entire nights digging by headlamps on construction sites in some of the worst neighborhoods. It's not out of the question for diggers to do this on ANY property... especially when you're talking about sites LOADED with bottles and 6-8 thousand dollar jugs being found just a FOOT below the surface. Experienced diggers can find large pottery vessels with a Probe and only dig out Tags that feel good and are shallow. It's naive, to say the least, to think that this site won't be riddled with potholes in the near future. I wasn't being a smartass about the night watchman... that was Real talk. In some cases diggers will even bribe security guards with cases of beer or other desires. I suggest a good Bull Terrier. They work for cheap and usually discourage people from even attempting to enter... but not always. Security cameras aren't too expensive. 

 P.S. Those cokes should sell WELL on eBay. They usually bring good prices, even damaged.


----------



## CALDIGR2

> We are going to advertise for sealed bids from a number of collectors.


 
 I don't ever play that game, it only serves to alienate REAL collectors. Establish a desired price and go from there. [8D]


----------



## IloiloKano

> ORIGINAL:  CALDIGR2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are going to advertise for sealed bids from a number of collectors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't ever play that game, it only serves to alienate REAL collectors. Establish a desired price and go from there. [8D]
Click to expand...

 The moral superiority schtick is going a bit over the top, don't you think?

 If I were you, I wouldn't hold my breath waiting for an invitation to submit a bid, which you could then rebuff in a most sanctimonious fashion, since they obviously aren't trying to strike deals with REAL collectors like you.


----------



## andy volkerts

[] Many thanks to you Steve, for sharing a exciting dig with us, many who dont get all that many chances to dig any more. I for one will state that however your family member and his cohorts are doing the digging, keep at it as I am sure many more good bottles will come out. Carry on, and please keep us posted if you will....Andy


----------



## sandchip

Is there a picture posted of the Landrum pot or did I miss it?


----------



## CALDIGR2

> The moral superiority schtick is going a bit over the top, don't you think?


 
 No "moral schtick" at all, just experience in just such a situation. I am not familiar with you, or anyone else on your project, but I have been digging and collecting since the middle of the last century, so do have a smidgeon of history in the hobby. 

 Some not too few years ago a local "collector" approached the widow of another early day collector about a rare flask the was in his collection. He offered her an envelope containing a sum of cash amounting to the lower end of $$$$. Needless to say, she accepted his offer, which happened to be about 1/10th of the bottle's value. Of course, she was unaware of that fact and happily passed the bottle on to him. Some few weeks later he offered the flask to the highest "sealed" bidder. At least one of the "bids" was in the $$$$$ range, but he did not accept any of them. Instead, he let it be known that if they wanted the flask another higher bid would have to be submitted. Needless to say, no further bids were received.

 I sincerely apologize for my intrusion into your business, as well as for my brusque reply to your post. My point was that if you offer what you have to the highest "sealed bid" you are morally obligated to accept, it even if it is not what you had personally perceived to be it's value. I wish you the best of luck in this sale and hope that you are satisfied with the result.


----------



## surfaceone

> OK - this is Mike Newman signing on to the forum for the first time in nearly a year. I do read the various forum blogs on an ongoing basis, but rarely post comments.


 
 Hey Mike,

 Thanks for signing back in. Wonderful dig that you are a part of, sir. How come you don't join in more often? You certainly have the knowledge and the chops to be a valuable contributor.

 I, too, am sorry that Steven gave a bit too much information. He clearly didn't know of the digging lust. Why not write Cowseat or cyberdigger and ask that the specifics be deleted? I'm sure that they would understand. 

 "Jealousy," you bet, but in the best possible way. I hope that you will continue to inform us of this dig, and some of the delightful discoveries, y'all have made.

 Best of luck,

 surf


----------



## Wheelah23

I admire your enthusiasm and knowledge, and especially your up-frontness when it comes to divulging information. I was way too quick to judge, and I apologize. All I can do now is beg that you'll keep posting pictures! That pottery sounds extremely interesting, I'd love to see some pictures.


----------



## lexdigger

I kinda doubt Steven meant to cause this dig any trouble, but was very surprised when the location was disclosed. At first read it almost seemed like an Open invitation to come and dig on weekends. I don't think he realized the distances and lengths diggers with go to dig good glass/pottery. I'm about 100% sure he would not post the exact location of a metal detecting site that was spiting out gold coins worth six figures. 

 Either way, I'm glad to have a chance to see the action and hope to see some of the better stuff you all dug out of those holes. Looks like lots of digging still left to be done there... Good Luck!


----------



## surfaceone

> I love bottles for many reasons including their handmade crudity, awesome colors, and many varieties. I love the fact that obsessive compulsive people like me can satisfy this addiction by adding that missing example in a color run or maybe mold type in a run of otherwise similar embossings. I love the friendships the hobby allows me to make and the old stories shared by longtime collectors like Mark Vuono. And yes, I also love that I have a hobby where I can go out and find something of value on a weekend versus spending money on a golf round or other paid activity... However, when digging this dump I am like a kid in a candy store I work just as hard to pick up a bromo seltzer as I do a nice green jug.


 
 Hey Mike,

 So very well said. I like to hear those old stories as well, and as I get older, I find I sometimes don't mind hearing em twice. I've found old bottles, thanks to some'a those stories. 

 This story you're in the middle of, is a complete corker from where I sit. Thanks for giving us further deep background. I'm a digger, not a buyer or dealer, so the photos that Steven put up were a complete delight. My collection, such that it is, all comes with a backstory. That is something I always wonder about, and attempt to further flesh out with research, and often the colloquy in these blue pages.

 There's tremendous Augusta history in your diggings. One that I can appreciate from afar thanks to your efforts and Steven having been rightly impressed, and generously giving us a window into one of those epic digs, now of legend.

 So thanks for furthering this story. Steven alluded to this being a multi-staged dig, which gave me the impression that there may have been previous grand scale investigations. Future ones, too, I hope for y'allz sake. I hope you'll again give us box seats for the rest of the story...


----------



## bottlekid76

Great post, and many thanks for the info on your awesome dig! Looking forward to more photos of your great finds! I grew up down in Ga, and love the Augusta history you have been sharing.

 ~Tim


----------



## bottlekid76

My goodness that's alot of Cokes! I'm assuming there are some from other places besides Augusta? That River Swamp sure looks nice []

 ~Tim


----------



## Wheelah23

Wow, that does look nice! Very cool embossing, I see why it's so sought after. Don't see many gators on bottles!


----------



## RICKJJ59W

> ORIGINAL:  southernsodacollector
> 
> As it looked 5 minutes ago - was cleaned with soap and water only.  What a great impression!


 
 I would be HAPPY with that one bottle over everything else that came out of that dump. Cool Bottle


----------



## WonGan

> ORIGINAL:  southernsodacollector
> 
> Good morning all.  I will occasionally add some pics of the dig, as the forum members seem to be enjoying viewing them.


 
 Very nice chill and fever cure! I am a big fan of jugs too,love the "harvest jug"! I wish I could see the rest of the bottom of this picture.Nice dig and I hope to see more.Congratulations!


----------



## loris19

Man that is awesome stuff! No SC Dispensarys?


----------



## bostaurus

There has to be some old vet meds falling out of that dirt somewhere!


----------



## carobran

I doubt you'll find any but if ya'll find any bottles from MISSISSIPPI please,PLEASE let me know.[]


----------



## IloiloKano

I finally got my computer fixed by cloning and replacing the system drive, so I just caught up with the forum posts to see that Mike Newman has posted pictures of several finds that I hadn't seen.

 I was glad to see those pictures, but I feel like I must defend myself regarding posting of the dig site online. My brother had stated to me that the Augusta dump dig was already big news among the bottle collecting community, and I had been told there was a time when local collectors were allowed to pick through the cheaper bottles and make offers in order to defray fuel costs, but that they stopped that for some reason, (I assumed it was due to interruption that it caused to the dig itself, but I never asked).

 I also didn't realize bottle collecting draws some people of a type which I personally would deem unsavory. I've not met such people among rare book or coin collecting groups, though I suppose all groups contain unsavory types to some extent.

 So given what I was told, I hope everyone understands why I didn't think the dig site was being kept a secret.

*By the way Mike, would you post a picture of that ceramic spittoon that was found the day I was there? That was uber cool!*


----------



## carobran

I dont see how yall are just selling all this stuff,especially that Swamp River Cure,I just couldnt bring myself to let them go.[]Did the Swamp River only come in amber?


----------



## loris19

Not Singleton but I know him well. Surprised you guys didn't find more dispensaries there. Looks like a lot of great stuff. Thanks for posting the pictures and info.


----------



## lexdigger

Not beating a dead horse, but I can assure you there are unsavory types collecting Anything and Everything. One of the things I collect the most (native american artifacts) can put a Fever into people that will cause them to do things you would never Dream of. There are actually Federal Laws in place now because of this. 

 As well as with artifacts and antique bottles, I have seen Many coin collectors get Gold Fever. Houses have been broken into and entire collections have been stolen. The same goes with rare books as well. People are sitting in Prison right now because of stealing Books out of Libraries all across the country... some books dealing with native american artifacts, antique glass and even coins. 

 Anyone who deals with rare or valuable items of Any type will realize that there are always people out there trying to get something over on you. Reproductions are sold as fakes, Prices are low/high balled, and sites are jumped onto and hunted behind peoples backs. I try to share as much as I Can online but there are times to keep site locations secret. Not Everyone is into collecting things for the Love of the items or the history contained within. For some it is Only about the Almighty dollar.

 Luckily it seems that the diggers and your brother have no hard feelings. No harm, no foul?


----------



## IloiloKano

Not beating a dead horse, but you really are an ass.


----------



## Wheelah23

Someone's ass needs a beating...


----------



## lexdigger

That's the point you seem to miss. I could care less... it's not my digging spot. If it was, and you posted the exact location online... WTF? I wouldn't do that to my worst enemies, more less my family and friends? Good luck with that.


----------



## surfaceone

Hey David,

 I think you may be reading too much into Chris' remarks. All of the points he made were in answer to your remark about unsavory types in the bottle collecting world. They were all valid points to my thinking. Was that a shot across the bow of all bottle collectors? No.



> My brother had stated to me that the Augusta dump dig was already big news among the bottle collecting community


 
 David, I like to think myself part of that "community," but when you first, here, said



> The Big Dig of 2011 (and continuing into 2012)
> 
> Results of excavating *virgin territory* around the former...


 
 followed by map coordinates, my jaw dropped. *This is very rarely, if ever done, especially on a private industrial property setting; doubly, if not triply so, when hoping to have ongoing happy digging, and quiet enjoyment of said private property.
* 
 You're a new guy to the whole milieu. I truly hope there was no harm, and that there will be no fouls. This is *way* too good of a dig and developing story, for there to be interference.

 David, I thank you for bring this dig to our attention. Yours was the first word of it, that I, or perhaps the majority of folks on here had heard of it. Probably it was known by some of the southern digging cognoscenti, but they were not speaking of it on an international bottle forum.

 I'm looking forward to seeing more of the finds and learning more of the story, cuz it is a great story. I'm very pleased that Mike has continued with his contributions of images and insights. Y'all have a unique window into perhaps a Southern Soda bonanza of the likes of the Embarcadero dig of yore. Thanks for furthering friendly discussion...






 "Coca Cola Bottling Company; Augusta, GA

 Advertising painted on the old Coca-Cola Bottling Company on Reynolds Street." From.


----------



## RICKJJ59W

> ORIGINAL:  carobran
> 
> I dont see how yall are just selling all this stuff,especially that Swamp River Cure,I just couldnt bring myself to let them go.[]Did the Swamp River only come in amber?


 
 DING DING!  WE HAVE A WINNER. $$$$$$$$$$ IS THE ROOT OF ALL BOTTLE EVIL  [8D]


----------



## epackage

I see we have another Jackass bringing fun and frolic to the site, only an A-Hole would think that the only place in collecting you'll find "unsavory people" is in a group of bottle diggers. I was gonna applaud your post and pic's now I'm just gonna pray you go away ...


----------



## cyberdigger

> $$$$$$$$$$ IS THE ROOT OF ALL BOTTLE EVIL


 
 ..this should qualify me for bottle sainthood... [&:]


----------



## tftfan

.


----------



## edndlm

I was glad to see a whole small size River Swamp ! It cleaned up real nice with soap & water . I'm also glad Mike Newman added the story behind the pictures . Sometimes a thousand words are better than the pictures . Keep up the good work & please add more photos !


----------



## sandchip

Had to be a rush to see that thing roll down the pile.


----------



## Plumbata

It really is an extraordinary privilege to have this dig shared with us, thank you both Steven and Mike for taking the time to share the pictures and information contained in this thread. Please don't stop either!

 I was suckled and weaned on TOC dumps and the one you're in is so incredible it blows my mind. Perhaps if i was used to older stuff I'd be a bit more jaded, but as it stands I'm getting much vicarious pleasure from your fascinating dig. I've never seen 250+ SS cokes in one place, and the stoneware you've found is unbelievable. The pictures showing the stratification of the layers makes me salivate like no gastronomic delicacy has ever managed.

 I don't care either way if this dig is being conducted partially for financial gain; if it wasn't, then I doubt that the property owner would be too keen on letting anyone dig in his wonderful dump. Money is a wonderful lubricant, and in order to keep the operation running smoothly, the more you can make the better. Clearly y'all appreciate the history and experience of discovery more than the cash, otherwise you wouldn't be in the hobby. 

 So this dump, is it one massive landfill, or is it a filled in canal or mill-race? Any idea what the period of earliest use to the general general year of the abandonment of the dump is?


----------



## carobran

> ORIGINAL: IloiloKano
> 
> Not beating a dead horse, but you really are an ass.


 Why dont you go surfing or something?[8|][>:]


----------



## carobran

> ORIGINAL: southernsodacollector
> 
> Branden, we do not sell all of our finds. I was able to buy out the other partners and keep the Riverswamp Chill & Fever Cure. I will also keep a mint condition green pottery jug marked W. F. Hahn, Trenton, SC, and a few other nice jugs and bottles. I will sell or trade most of the other finds so that I can continue to grow my colored soda and historical flask collections. Bill Baab has only kept a few of his picks since he primarily collects Augusta bottles and already has most of every type known. Bob Riddick will keep many of the South Carolina bottles and dispensaries that he tries to pick. Jerry Newton is fairly new to collecting and tends to only keep the better bottles and pottery he picks and sells the rest. Pat Oliver will eventually sell pretty much all of his picks, but I can assure you it is not all about the money with him as he has the bottle digging bug as much as anyone I know.
> 
> In response to you question about other Riverswamp colors, there are two mold variants (straight reeds and blowing reeds) and nearly all are found in amber. There was a single dig find n Charleston in the early 1980's where 3 or four were found in a true yellow coloration. A good friend of mine owned them, and his wife dropped and broke one at the Columbia, South Carolina bottle show. I am truly convinced that the abuse he gave her over that accident soon led to their divorce! I think the others sold at the Montgomery, Alabama national show in 1984 (think this was the year).


 That last paragraph almost made me cry[&o][].I can only imagine the looks(and maybe a few choice words) she was getting when she broke that thing.I bet the Swamp River would be an even prettuer bottle in aqua.I have to admit,im jealous as all get out of yall right now.[]


----------



## baltbottles

Mike how about some more pictures of the pottery it looks like some blue decorated stoneware? in front left of the table.

 Chris


----------



## rockbot

> ORIGINAL:  southernsodacollector
> 
> Chris,
> 
> Sorry to take so long to respond, but I have had an extremely busy week.  I can't seem to spot the blue decorated piece in the photos.  I do see part of a solid blue colored pottery pitcher.  We did get one piece that the owner got, but I can't find a photo.  I have attached a pic showing most of the pottery prior to our first big split.


 
 Second table third, fourth and fifth rows are oriental tiger whiskey, ginger, shoyu and bean jars.

 What a load of bottles and jugs!


----------



## OsiaBoyce

> ORIGINAL: southernsodacollector
> 
> Chris,
> 
> Sorry to take so long to respond, but I have had an extremely busy week. I can't seem to spot the blue decorated piece in the photos. I do see part of a solid blue colored pottery pitcher. We did get one piece that the owner got, but I can't find a photo. I have attached a pic showing most of the pottery prior to our first big split.


 
 Much of this going to be for sell at the Columbia show?


----------



## tigue710

beautiful stuff!  What a fun dig, I've very much enjoyed following it.  Keep the pics coming please!

 I had to excavate a dump very much in the same fashion.  We striped the top 6-8 feet of later junk and hand dug the bottom 2-4 feet of "pay dirt"...  My best advice is to keep the hoe away from the layers that are producing.  Dig out the already turned area to bottom in a large tract so that the tractor can drive right in, keep a wall exposed to be hand dug only, and move only the burden with the hoe.  It will get dug very quickly this way, and there is less chance of damaging the "good stuff".


----------



## judu

hey, has anyone heard any updates on this dig?..is it still going on?..


----------



## cowseatmaize

We don't talk about "Big Dig" here in Mass anymore. The Billion dollar fiasco is just too much.[][][]


----------



## T D

> hey, has anyone heard any updates on this dig?..is it still going on?..


 

 Hey Dan, I talked to one of the guys Saturday at the Atlanta Show and they are still digging.  I don't think it is going to go on too much longer...


----------



## judu

thanks tom for the info...i love looking through the pictures of this dig..i find myself staring really hard into the dirt piles to see if i can find a hidden bottle....i have issues.....


----------

